# Another chance to get into film.



## ronlane (Jan 5, 2016)

Time to start the new year off with a click. I have decided that I would like to join the give aways on TPF. I have a Canon AE-1 Program with 50mm and a Vivitar 200mm lens that I would like to give to someone wanting to get into film.

I will send to the CONUS (48 states). I just ask that you be an active member with 25 or more postings. I will leave this thread open or a week or so and then make a selection.

The camera and lenses are in really good and working shape. I have used the 200mm one my dslr with an fd adaptor that I bought.


----------



## SnappingShark (Jan 5, 2016)

Awesome Ron!!! Somebody will be extremely lucky and happy!!!


----------



## limr (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice! I hope someone is smart enough to take you up on this offer


----------



## JonA_CT (Jan 5, 2016)

New to this community, and still mostly on the lurking level, but I'd love the opportunity to hone my craft using film. I'd love to be considered if those who are more entrenched in the community aren't interested. (and in the mean time, I'll continue to look for ways to contribute -- feel like I don't have much to offer yet!)


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## gsgary (Jan 5, 2016)

It took ages for someone to take the last film camera give away, i don't know why because film is much more fun than digital


----------



## ronlane (Jan 5, 2016)

It's a different ball game for sure @gsgary. We shall see about this one. I have two film kits and don't shoot that much, so I thought I would offer one of them.

@JonA_CT, it's cool to be a lurker and learning. Ask questions and comment on images that you like. Stop and think about what makes you like it. (This is for you more than the person who posted it.)


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 5, 2016)

I wish I still had my pentax 110 super with all the lenses. 
Best film camera ever.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 5, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> I wish I still had my pentax 110 super with all the lenses.
> Best film camera ever.



Didn't you give it away ?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 5, 2016)

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I still had my pentax 110 super with all the lenses.
> ...



I did. 
It went locally though, to a friend of a friends teenage daughter who was very very petite and was having difficulty managing full frame size cameras but was dying to get into film photography. 
The 110 super suited her perfectly.
I have a picture of the whole setup somewhere on my hard drive,  I'll try to find it when I get home.
Pentax 110 super with 2 flashes
Motor winder
18mm f2.8
28mm f2.8
50mm f2.8
70mm f2.8
20-40mm f2.8
Original leather pentax case. 

It's the only camera I actually miss.
I honestly think if I still had it I would start shooting film again just to use that camera. Fixed aperture aside, it was a blast.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 5, 2016)

gsgary said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I still had my pentax 110 super with all the lenses.
> ...



Probably. I'm keeping the fujufilm kit he gave to me.


----------



## limr (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## pixmedic (Jan 7, 2016)

found the pic of the Pentax before i got rid of it!


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 7, 2016)

I would really enjoy this camera I think.  I use a film P&S on occasion.  It would be great to actually be able to control exposure!  I have looked at this model recently but never pulled the trigger since I was unsure of the condition.  I would also like to give all those old, cheap, forgotten FD lenses a new life!  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 8, 2016)

Bump - NOTE: I will keep this open until Tuesday, 1/19 and then I will close it out and decide and go from there.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 12, 2016)

One week remaining on this one.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm still watching and waiting.


----------



## waday (Jan 12, 2016)

Ron, you are awesome! I would like to throw my name into the hat!

Are you asking for any sort of essay or picture submittal?


----------



## ronlane (Jan 12, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> I'm still watching and waiting.



Sounds good spiralout



waday said:


> Ron, you are awesome! I would like to throw my name into the hat!
> 
> Are you asking for any sort of essay or picture submittal?



You're in Wade. NO essay or pictures needed for this one.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 12, 2016)

ronlane said:


> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still watching and waiting.
> ...


Make them work for it [emoji3]


----------



## waday (Jan 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > spiralout462 said:
> ...


I've always wanted that camera, so I'll work for it, haha.  Although, I'm afraid of asking Gary for his suggestion on how we'd have to work for it...


----------



## ronlane (Jan 12, 2016)

gsgary said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > spiralout462 said:
> ...



Well the Powerball is up to $1.4 Billion, would being bribed with tickets be "working for it"? lol (YES, I AM JUST JOKING!)


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 13, 2016)

Well I haven't got your tickets yet .  In the meantime here are some pics shot in Costa Rica in  2007 with my old Pentax P&S film camera.  This could be considered "working for it" I guess LOL.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 15, 2016)

Bump this tonight and maybe once more this weekend. Then I will call it on Tuesday.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 15, 2016)

ronlane said:


> Well the Powerball is up to $1.4 Billion, would being bribed with tickets be "working for it"? lol (YES, I AM JUST JOKING!)



Well, you can have ALL my tickets from last Wednesdays' drawing.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 19, 2016)

Okay so drum roll please.

I number the names and let my wife draw and the winner is.................


@spiralout462 


Check your inbox and respond and I'll get this sent off to you.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 19, 2016)

Cool of you Ron. Spiral is gonna love it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 19, 2016)

What a special treat!  I will put it to good use.  Thanks so much!  I have extra film on the way!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2016)

....................................................................................................
....................................................................................................
....................................................................................................
....................................................................................................
....................................................................................................
.............................................................................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














....................................................................................................


----------



## waday (Jan 20, 2016)

Congrats! WOO!


----------



## ronlane (Jan 23, 2016)

Eagle has left the nest. Scheduled for delivery and arrival at its new nest on Thursday, but with the blizzard in his part of the country we shall see.


----------



## Peeb (Jan 23, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> I wish I still had my pentax 110 super with all the lenses.
> Best film camera ever.


I regret getting rid of my canonet GIII f/1.7 rangefinder camera.  It was my first 'real' camera, and it was chock fully of pixie dust and magic.  I'll never have another camera with more 'wow!' in it than I got out of that one!

It was almost impossible to focus and used now-illegal toxic batteries...  but I loved it.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm anxious to give it a whirl.  I'm looking forward to exploiting the characteristics of different films and scenes.


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 28, 2016)

Eagle has landed in his new nest!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was a lengthy migration but a worthwhile trip, hopefully! 
 Pictures will be up tomorrow!  And film scans in a couple weeks if all goes well.

Thanks again Ron!  What a generous gift.  Truly a class act!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Eagle has landed in his new nest!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was a lengthy migration but a worthwhile trip, hopefully!
> Pictures will be up tomorrow!  And film scans in a couple weeks if all goes well.
> 
> Thanks again Ron!  What a generous gift.  Truly a class act!!!


Awesome! Can't wait!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Jan 29, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Eagle has landed in his new nest!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It was a lengthy migration but a worthwhile trip, hopefully!
> Pictures will be up tomorrow!  And film scans in a couple weeks if all goes well.
> 
> Thanks again Ron!  What a generous gift.  Truly a class act!!!



Glad it made it. Have fun with it.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2016)

We want to see some shots posted asap

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 29, 2016)

I cleaned her up a little, put on a strap, loaded film, and made a few frames.  It feels really great in hand!

Something is going on in the forum this morning.  I cannot attach the full image in my post.  There is no option given.  I'm having difficulty in Flickr also.  Definitely some gremlins in my pictures today.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 29, 2016)

Pix link doesn't work........


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2016)

What film have you loaded ?

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 29, 2016)

Fuji Superia that my local pharmacy carries.  I want to run through a cheap roll first until I'm more comfortable with the camera.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Fuji Superia that my local pharmacy carries.  I want to run through a cheap roll first until I'm more comfortable with the camera.


It might be cheap but it is very good don't  underestimate it

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2016)

Fuji superia, colours on these shots are spot on


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2016)

These shots are from a film i can get for £1 a roll Agfa Vista not sure if you can get it where you live but grab some if you see it


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 29, 2016)

The Vista seems to have better color rendition than the Superia. There's a bit of a green cast in the Superia.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> The Vista seems to have better color rendition than the Superia. There's a bit of a green cast in the Superia.


That could be down to the scanning ive got a better scanner now


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 29, 2016)

My V550 did that. That scanner is most of the reason I've gone into MF digital.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> My V550 did that. That scanner is most of the reason I've gone into MF digital.


I've got the V500 but picked up a Plustek

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 29, 2016)

Very nice Gary!  Thanks for the post and the support.  I feel kind of liberated by not having to look at a screen and histogram!  It's nice to have a bright finder to focus with, I just hope my eyes don't let me down, and my exposures are close.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Very nice Gary!  Thanks for the post and the support.  I feel kind of liberated by not having to look at a screen and histogram!  It's nice to have a bright finder to focus with, I just hope my eyes don't let me down, and my exposures are close.


Thank you,  colour film is very forgiving with exposure I don't  shoot much colour even hough I have about 30 rolls in the fridge b+W is my thing

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 29, 2016)

What does Gary use for B & W film? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Jan 29, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> What does Gary use for B & W film?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


At the moment I have HP5,Kodalith Ortho, Agfa apx100, FP4, Orwo UN54,  panF

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 29, 2016)

gsgary said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > What does Gary use for B & W film?
> ...


Oh my, gary likes him some film...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, I took a little walk this afternoon and ran through the first 24exp.  Now I loaded Porta 400 to see how that works out.  I'm getting much faster with the camera already.  Really feeling the manual focus.  I guess I will just have to wait and see how accurate I am


----------



## gsgary (Jan 30, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


You bet


----------



## gsgary (Jan 30, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Well, I took a little walk this afternoon and ran through the first 24exp.  Now I loaded Porta 400 to see how that works out.  I'm getting much faster with the camera already.  Really feeling the manual focus.  I guess I will just have to wait and see how accurate I am



Porta 400 is probably the best colour film avaliable it like being over exposed slightly so it can be shot at iso320, the £1 a roll Agfa i can get loves being overexposed


----------



## limr (Jan 30, 2016)

I second the recommendation for Agfa Vista, though if you're in the States, don't bother looking for it at a drug store or Wal-Mart. You can get it online easily, though (Amazon, B&H, Adorama).

Agfa colors (with Pentax glass - the lenses will also affect color rendering to an extent, not just film and scanning)



Mural by limrodrigues, on Flickr

Ah, Portra   I have a slight preference for the 160 ISO emulsion, but Portra in whatever speed is just delish! It can give really vibrant colors, but it's also good capturing subtle variations as well:




PI1708 by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Day 210 - Reeds 2 by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow!  That is absolutely  gorgeous!  That color rendition is what I crave.   Thanks for sharing.  Thanks for keeping this medium alive!


----------



## MartinCrabtree (Jan 30, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Well, I took a little walk this afternoon and ran through the first 24exp.  Now I loaded Porta 400 to see how that works out.  I'm getting much faster with the camera already.  Really feeling the manual focus.  I guess I will just have to wait and see how accurate I am



Actually I prefer manual focus in every situation other than those where the speed is paramount. Even then I can cope. I don't pay the bills with my photos so missing a few here and there just bums me out. I won't miss a meal because of it.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 30, 2016)

A few more Agfa Vista, if you cant get any and you want some i will post you some
These were taken at Trebar Garden that goes down to a private beach where some very brave US troops sailed from in 1944 to fight on Omaha Beach


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 6, 2016)

I just picked my first developed roll of scans out of the mailbox.  I uploaded them immediately!  Overall, I am pretty happy with the exposures and focus.  What a gem of an instrument Ron.  Thank you so much, this is gonna be a blast!

This was Fuji Superia 400.  Developed and scanned by Dwayne's.


 

 




 


This one I am a little disappointed in.  I really wanted to get more motion blur in the pinwheels.  They were really humming that day so I chose a little faster shutter speed than I should have.  I'll know what to do next time I'm in a similar situation though.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 6, 2016)

Those are nice spiral. Great sharpness and color render. It looks like exposure is on. I enjoy using the film camera. Thanks for following up on it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 6, 2016)

Thank you!  Your tractor thread has given me quite a bit of inspiration.  Not for repairing equipment, but for shooting film in general.  There is something about tractors (especially old ones) that require them to be captured on film in my opinion.  I have B & W loaded now so we'll see what happens.  I hope I can achieve similar tones and contrast.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 6, 2016)

You'll have to get a good scanner and do your own digitalizing.  Most labs will not do any 'post' work, and if they do it's very minor.  Having the ability to scan them yourself will really make your results closer to what you envisioned when the shutter clicked.


----------



## limr (Feb 6, 2016)

Great job! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 6, 2016)

480sparky said:


> You'll have to get a good scanner and do your own digitalizing.  Most labs will not do any 'post' work, and if they do it's very minor.  Having the ability to scan them yourself will really make your results closer to what you envisioned when the shutter clicked.



I've already been looking.


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 7, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Thank you!  Your tractor thread has given me quite a bit of inspiration.  Not for repairing equipment, but for shooting film in general.  There is something about tractors (especially old ones) that require them to be captured on film in my opinion.  I have B & W loaded now so we'll see what happens.  I hope I can achieve similar tones and contrast.


Wow, that is so nice of you to say! That makes me feel good. I am trying a yellow hoya filter on the current rolls. I have all my dates plugged in for the tractor shows, air shows, and balloon festivals, hoping to make a few of them.
I sold my scanner some years back, kind of kicking myself for that, didn't ever consider getting into photography back then. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Feb 7, 2016)

Great to see another digital shooter shooting film


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 7, 2016)

gsgary said:


> Great to see another digital shooter shooting film



I ordered a bunch of Agfa Vista to try out.  Amongst others....


----------



## gsgary (Feb 7, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Great to see another digital shooter shooting film
> ...


How much did you have to pay for it ? I can get it for £1 a roll

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 7, 2016)

It was about $2.50.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 7, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Great to see another digital shooter shooting film
> ...



I just ordered a new camera, Fuji GW690lll known as the Texas Leica 
Fuji GW690III Review


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 7, 2016)

That is too cool!  " you won't be bothered by hipsters" lol


----------



## gsgary (Feb 7, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> That is too cool!  " you won't be bothered by hipsters" lol


Never see any hipsters only real film shooters

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 7, 2016)

That's quite a camera... 

I find shooting medium format doesn't really make me look like a hipster. Hipsters don't seem to use Mamiyas or Hasselblads around here. They seem to be fond of old Pentaxes and the like. The more obscure the better.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 7, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> That's quite a camera...
> 
> I find shooting medium format doesn't really make me look like a hipster. Hipsters don't seem to use Mamiyas or Hasselblads around here. They seem to be fond of old Pentaxes and the like. The more obscure the better.


I had always wanted a Mamiya 7 but a wedding  photographer I know sold all his Mamiya 7 gear when he got a Fuji GW690

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 7, 2016)

There's something about rangefinders that I'm just not fond of. I like seeing my image through the lens I plan to shoot it with. Hence my love for my AFD.


----------



## Trond (Feb 7, 2016)

Did you try slide film yet? I recommend Provia for all round photography (portraits, landscapes etc).


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 7, 2016)

I have Provia, Velvia, and Kodak Ektar.  I will be trying them soon.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 7, 2016)

If you can, get your hands on some older Ektachrome. Huge fan of that stuff.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 7, 2016)

I have heard it's pretty special.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 9, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:


> If you can, get your hands on some older Ektachrome. Huge fan of that stuff.


Ive got about 6 rolls in the film fridge


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 9, 2016)

I just sold 22 of them.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 11, 2016)

Mr postman brought some goodies yesterday!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2016)

Your gonna love that FD 28 f2.8.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 11, 2016)

It's been fun and challenging hunting for old lenses.  It seems like I found a good one!  Doesn't even look used!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 11, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> It's been fun and challenging hunting for old lenses.  It seems like I found a good one!  Doesn't even look used!


Cheap too

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 11, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> spiralout462 said:
> 
> 
> > It's been fun and challenging hunting for old lenses.  It seems like I found a good one!  Doesn't even look used!
> ...


I paid $40. 

On another note.................If Ektachrome is so revered, why did they stop making it?  Production costs?  Processing?  I guess color negative film is cheaper to produce??  Doesn't Kodak make other slide films?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 11, 2016)

Try over exposing (iso100)1 of the rolls of Vista's 200 and have it developed at iso200 I think you will like the results
(It is Fuji C200)
Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 11, 2016)

Will do.  I did slightly over expose the Porta based on recommendations.   I should see the results soon.


----------

